# Instabile Sektoren reparieren



## Domi_234 (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen eine Samsung HD322HJ Festplatte mit 320 GB im Einsatz. Die Platte habe ich mit Hd-Tune Pro (Version 4.01) getestet, und es kam folgendes Ergebnis raus:

*HD Tune Pro: SAMSUNG HD322HJ Health


(C5) Current Pending Sector         100      100      0        1          warning  
Health Status         : warning*


Alle anderern Werte sind ok. Die Platte hat demnach einen instabilen Sektor. Wie genau muss ich vorgehen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zur Reparatur?

Problem Nummer Zwei: Beim Lese-Benchmark bricht HD-Tune nach wenigen Sekunden ab und schreibt folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Read Error
Test aborted!*

Bis jetzt habe ich mit der Platte keinerlei Probleme. Es handelt sich dabei um die Systemplatte für Windows 7. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2010)

Wenn die Platte neu ist, sollten solche Fehler nicht exisitieren. Zuerst würde ich mal die Verkabelung prüfen, so doll sind die meisten SATA-Stecker ja nicht. Wenn die Probleme dann weiterhin existieren bzw. sogar zunehmen, würde ich die Platte reklamieren.
Unabhängig davon würde ich ein Windows 7 Image Backup erstellen (incl. Windows-Rettungs-CD: Windows 7: Image-Backup und Systemabbilddatei erstellen mit sdclt.exe ... ScareWare.de, Windows 7 Systemreparaturdatenträger: Start-/Boot-/Rescue-CD brennen mit recdisc.exe ... ScareWare.de) oder Komplettsicherung mit ähnlichem Programm (Paragon, Acronis).
Mit einem Komplett-Test durch die Samsung-Programme Hutil (SAMSUNG Hard Disk Drive - support - utilities) oder ES-Tool (SAMSUNG Hard Disk Drive - support - utilities) werden ggf. solche schwebenden Sektoren bei verfügbarer interner Reserve der Festplatte readressiert oder komplett als defekt markiert (habe ich selbst schon gemacht). Allerdings gehen dabei sämtliche Daten verloren. Also bei Erweitertem Test mit diesen Tools auf jeden Fall vorher Backup, hinterher Restore.


----------



## Domi_234 (26. März 2010)

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Ein Backup (mit Acronis) habe ich bereits erstellt.

Ich hätte mir die Methode mit den Samsung-Tools ganz gerne erspart, und das Restore ebenfalls, wenn dann alle Daten weg sind.

Was könnte mit der Platte passieren, wenn ich nichts unternehme? Werden instabile bzw. defekte Sektoren nicht automatisch gesperrt?

Ich hab mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht und gelesen, dass selbst Platten mit mehreren Dutzend defekter Sektoren noch stabil laufen.

Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## mattinator (26. März 2010)

Ein Windows-Festplatten-Test mit Suche/Wiederherstellung fehlerhafter  Sektoren blendet aus Windows-Sicht die evtl. defekten Sektoren aus. Du solltest auf jeden Fall mit der Sicherung dran bleiben und kontinuierlich die SMART-Werte prüfen. Ein sehr gutes Tool ist z.B. CrystalDiskInfo (Crystal Dew World - Download Center), welches beim Start auch die veränderten Parameter meldet. Beachten solltest Du auch die bei diesem Tool mit Hex-Wert überschriebene Spalte. Wenn die Werte sich nicht verschlechtern, kannst Du sicher damit leben.
Bei meinen kürzlich aufgetretenen Problemen waren nach dem ersten Komplett-Test mit Hutil die schwebenden Sektoren aus den SMART-Werten verschwunden und nicht einmal defekte Sektoren dazugekommen. Danach war eine Weile Ruhe (ca. 1-2 Wochen), dann ging das Ganze wieder los. Da habe ich die Platte dann doch reklamiert.


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2010)

So ist es. Eine fehlerhafte Beschichtung der Platter ist meist die Ursache für zunehmenden Datenverlust, wie hier beschrieben.


----------

